# Rebecca Clarke Piano Trio really good but why?



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear All

I have posted on here a few times in recent times. I am in a caring role, do not get out much but can have spare hours at unpredictable times. Others gave me really good suggestions on piano quintets and chamber music more generally.

Well recentLy I followed up a suggestion on Rebecca Clarke’s piano trio and wow. Really enjoyed it and sent for a CD with it on. Now for the hard part. This music intrigued me, caught my interest and definitely hit the pleasure source of the brain. But I cannot explain why. Does that make sense? I guess it is similar with Franck’s piano quintet. First run through and nothing. After a few more it feels like an old friend.

The trio is so different even within parts of itself. First time through no idea what was coming next. So I cannot explain why I love this piece, but can you make any suggestions about similar piano trios. 

Hope anyone reading this is well in these unusual circumstances.

Many thanks


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I just picked up a CD of Clarke called "20th Century Women Composers" that includes her Piano Trio. I'm with you, very good. EJ Moeran was a contemporary of Clarke, also English, who composed in a similar style. You might like this:


----------



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for that advice. I will look into the disc mentioned


----------

